# Another Wave...



## Ivan Muller (Jun 29, 2012)

...as seen from a pier in Durban...more waves here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog-item/surfs


----------



## blaydese (Jun 30, 2012)

What were your settings? Nice picture.


----------



## Jettatore (Jun 30, 2012)

I like this a lot, nice shot.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 30, 2012)

I do not really find the shot interesting or appealing. It is a monochrome shot, yet there is not much tonal contrast to catch the eye. The five or six individuals (surfers or swimmers) do not add anything (especially at the distance you have captured the shot) to the picture but rather are disturbing black dots. There are two horizontal lines that cuts the frame into three parts. The only interesting part of the picture is the lowest part where the wave is breaking on the shore, but there is so much other non essential stuff out there in the picture that the wave gets de-emphasized. The other two parts are devoid of any element which can catch the eye.

I rather like the first picture in your website. Again the very small surfer to the left is a distraction. But still it is more interesting than the third one. If you wanted to put the smallness of the surfer in perspective compared to the ocean then I believe the surfer needed to be a more central figure rather than being relegated towards the frame.

I do not know the geography and topography of the shore where you captured these, but a lower vantage/view point (if possible) could bring in some more drama.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks all for looking and for taking the time and trouble to reply! I don't really record my settings but it was probably f8 and auto shutter speed with a half stop to a stop overexposure - these are my standard settings...

Regarding detail in the figures, well it is a tiny pic here on the web, but seen enlarged on my monitor or printer large there is more detail...such is life with posting on the web, its but only a fraction of the 'real' quality...

Regards,

Ivan


----------

